# Re Post: The Best Bow Vise I Have Ever Owned



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I just received my OMP Versacradle Archery Vise (made by Berry's Manufacturing) from Bowhunters Superstore and this thing is genius. It will accomodate all bows due to its dual mounting surfaces and the lever lock at the bottom makes setting your bow at any angle a snap. The no mar polyeurethene "pads" hold the bow firmly without fear af scratching the finish of the bow. Best thing about it is that it matches my Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

how much do these sell for looks pretty neat


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Got this one off Ebay $125 TMD. I think they have one left. It's Bowhunters Super Store.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

I recognize that press. Love mine, too. Frank builds a great product, and we agree everyone should have one! (and a KWIK-SHOOTER or KWIK-DRAW, too)

Are you finding the Vise to be steady enough to hold to level/plumb for adjusting nock height, etc?

Thanks, Happy Holidays..


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

It holds the bow plenty steady for that. When the bow is laid out it's a little bouncy but I have never had a bow vise that wasn't. Holds plenty good to wax string. The little plastic/rubber pads are not quite spaced close enough to get full contact on the limbs of my Dren, but if I get it centered just right it's all good.

I called the folks that made it and asked about the lock-down mechanism, which is a brass cup that is pressed against the ball, and how tight you could actually get it without worry about breakage and they actually dared me to break it. They weren't being smart a**es either. He explained that they have tried to break it themselves and could not. If I ever do break it = free replacement no questions. I have cranked it down very hard and no worries.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is their website: http://berrysmfg.com/product-i14733-c75-g8-b0-p0-VersaCradle_Archery_Vise.aspx


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on the VersaCradle Archery vise, in all fairness you need to tell everyone that the reason you contacted me was because we forgot to put one of the rubber pads on the arm. Hope you like the new arm pads we just finished molding.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Berry's MFG said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the VersaCradle Archery vise, in all fairness you need to tell everyone that the reason you contacted me was because we forgot to put one of the rubber pads on the arm. Hope you like the new arm pads we just finished molding.


Hmmm. Left out the "left out" part, you are right that is why I contacted you to begin with. I opened the box and one of the round rubber pads was missing. I contacted Jay and had the replacement pad pluse some of their new square pads within a couple of days. Hence the great Customer Service. And I love the new arm pads.


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

My Bow-A just arrived yesterday, I also own the Orange OMP version of the Versacradle. These are two of the best archery products on the market. I also bought the Versacradle split-limb adapter, it locks my Monster 7 down tight - no play in the bow whatsoever.

The color match is a nice bonus as well.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Now we are both matchy..


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Berry's MFG said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the VersaCradle Archery vise, in all fairness you need to tell everyone that the reason you contacted me was because we forgot to put one of the rubber pads on the arm. Hope you like the new arm pads we just finished molding.


These are great vises. I have one I ordered from berrys about a year ago. You won't find a better vise for the money. Very user friendly.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

x1jett said:


> My Bow-A just arrived yesterday, I also own the Orange OMP version of the Versacradle. These are two of the best archery products on the market. I also bought the Versacradle split-limb adapter, it locks my Monster 7 down tight - no play in the bow whatsoever.
> 
> The color match is a nice bonus as well.


I have always been interested to know how quick it is to go from split limb to single limb with the adapter?? Can you leave the split limb adapter on if you go from say a Monster to Z7??

Thanks in advance


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

The split limb adaptor would have to be swapped out for the solid limb one, but it would only take a few turns of an allen wrench.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks sir!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Berry's MFG said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the VersaCradle Archery vise, in all fairness you need to tell everyone that the reason you contacted me was because we forgot to put one of the rubber pads on the arm. Hope you like the new arm pads we just finished molding.


I got my new pads for my versa cradle bow vise. The pads work great. Thanks for the great service and the cool t shirt. 

I highly reccommend these vises to anyone looking for one. The ball and socket make adjustments quick and easy.


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

Blazinpond said:


> I have always been interested to know how quick it is to go from split limb to single limb with the adapter?? Can you leave the split limb adapter on if you go from say a Monster to Z7??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just saw your question. Yes, you would need to switch out the split limb adapter, it takes less than 2 minutes. Really easy.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

x1jett said:


> Just saw your question. Yes, you would need to switch out the split limb adapter, it takes less than 2 minutes. Really easy.


Thanks man!


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

The new square pads will do away with the need for the split limb adapter.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Berry's MFG said:


> The new square pads will do away with the need for the split limb adapter.


That's right! I didn't think about it.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

arrowshooters said:


> That's right! I didn't think about it.
> 
> View attachment 993329


Sweet! If that is the case, one vise and no need to switch parts to go from single solid limb to split limb...

Sounds like a perfect bow vise...I will be ordering one no doubt now!!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Blazinpond said:


> Sweet! If that is the case, one vise and no need to switch parts to go from single solid limb to split limb...Sounds like a perfect bow vise...I will be ordering one no doubt now!!


Perfect!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Berry's MFG said:


> The new square pads will do away with the need for the split limb adapter.


Hi Jay,
Where can I buy one with the new style pictured above?? I want one bad!! I will pm ya too.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a bump


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Berry's MFG said:


> The new square pads will do away with the need for the split limb adapter.


Hello there! Mr. Phillips...."Sir"....you have a PM! :canada:


----------



## ShinJN (Apr 1, 2011)

I just received my VersaCradle. Man, it's so badass. The fact that I can rotate it 360 degrees makes it so easy to level your bow even if your table is not leveled. I didn't even know Berry's MFG made this vise. I've been buying their firearm products for years now. Thumbs up for the VersaCradle! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

looks awesome i will be having one for sure.


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Scott,
Shipping UPS to you in CA is outrageous and the USPS is about $70, but I have an order going to a distributor in BC that I'm sure I can tag one on for you that will save you money. Let me know, I tried to PM you but your box was maxed out.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone else in Canada that wants a VersaCradle needs to get in touch with me so we can piggyback onto a distributor order heading up.


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Berry's MFG said:


> Anyone else in Canada that wants a VersaCradle needs to get in touch with me so we can piggyback onto a distributor order heading up.


PM sent to get in on the order to Canada


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Keeping it up.


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Somehow I think that is always the case with a rocker like you!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Berry's MFG said:


> Somehow I think that is always the case with a rocker like you!


LOL. That's is my son on leave from the Navy to go hunting with me, but I did teach him "all" he knows.


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Good on you, like in my case the nut didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

Ordered mine last Saturday...should be here Monday....man, I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!1

TTT


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Bump for Jay and the crew at Barry's.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Reviving this thread.

Are OMP and Berry's Manufacturing one and the same?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Never mind that, found the answer...



Berry's MFG said:


> The OMP model is made by us and is the same high quality.


----------



## Berry's MFG (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes we do


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Berry's MFG said:


> Yes we do


Sent you a PM...


----------

